# POROTUGUESE FOR ALL ( Free classes)



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*São Martinho do Porto *


"Portuguese for all" free classes which will take place at the secondary school in São Martinho do Porto (other side of roundabout from "Intermarché). 

Registration is on 28 October from 18.00 
If you are interested, please enrol to start with at the school, during the school day., take your passport with you. 
You can also just turn up on 28th. 

More information from the school: 262 985 090 or from the teacher, Maria Emilia Irmler on mobile 966490452


----------



## wink (Aug 23, 2011)

I know the Brazilian Portuguese is different, but how does "POROTUGUESE" differ?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

wink said:


> I know the Brazilian Portuguese is different, but how does "POROTUGUESE" differ?



Thanks Wink....typing too fast changes the language


----------

